# Ο αληθινός Διθύραμβος



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 19, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Ολα τα λεξικά μου λέγουν ότι η ακριβής έννοια και ετυμολογία της λέξης «διθύραμβος», που χρησιμοποιόταν για το Διόνυσο, είναι άγνωστες (παρά μόνο το LSJ, που τη συσχετίζει απελπιστικά με το «λῦθι ῥάμμα», που υποτίθεται ότι είναι η κραυγή του Διονύσου μέσα από το μηρό του πατέρα του), αλλά προσωπικά νομίζω ότι η έννοια της λέξης είναι πάρα πολύ απλή: το «δίθυρος» υπάρχει και στα νέα ελληνικά, και χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως για αυτοκίνητο με δυο πόρτες (δίθυρο αυτοκίνητο), τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με το λεξικό μου. Το «αμβος» είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο, αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι το «αναβ» πολλές φορές το αντικαθιστούσαν με το «αμβ», προ παντός στην ποίηση. Αν είναι έτσι, το «αμβός» αρχικά ήταν «αναβος», και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μπορεί κάλλιστα να έρχεται από το «αναβατός». Ισως έφαγαν δυο γράμματα για να αυξηθεί το μυστήριο.

Ετσι, «διθύραμβος» πρέπει να σημαίνει «αυτός που είναι δυνατόν να ανάβεις προς αυτόν από δυο πόρτες», και για μένα φανερώνει την απίθανη μεγαλοφυΐα των αρχαίων Ελλήνων, γιατί σ’αυτή τη λέξη συνοψίζετει όλη η ιστορία της θρησκείας και περισσότερο μέχρι σήμερα.

Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να αρχίσουμε με το Διόνυσο. Η πρώτη πόρτα εδώ θα είναι το συνηθισμένο εμπόριο μεταξύ ανθρώπων και θεών, όπως το εξηγεί ο Σωκράτης στο «Εὐθύφρων» στο επόνυμο έργο. Δηλαδή, προσπαθείς να συσσορεύεις πίστωση με τους θεούς με το να τους δίνεις τάγματα και θυσίες και γενικά να συμπεριφέρεσαι κατά κάθε τρόπο που υποτίθεται ότι θα τους αρέσει. Ο Διόνυσος βέβαια είχε κι αυτός τα τεμένη του, και δεχόταν τάγματα και θυσίες.

Αυτή η πρώτη πόρτα δεν υπήρχε μόνο στους αρχαίους Ελληνες. Ακόμα και κάθε σύγχρονη θρησκεία λειτουργεί επάνω-κάτω με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Συμπεριφέρεσαι κατά τον τρόπο που νομίζεις ότι ο Θεός σου θα τον εγκρίνει. Στο Ισλάμ πας χατζής στη Μέκκα, χτίζεις τζαμιά, κάνεις το ναμάζι σου, πάντοτε για αυτή την επουράνια πίστωση, που το λένε «sevap» στα τούρκικα. Στον Ιουδαϊσμό επίσης κάνεις τα καλά σου έργα κ.τ.λ., αλλά όταν έρχεσαι στο νέο χρόνο πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις το φοβερό Γιομ Κιπουρ με τη μεγάλη νηστεία, που τελικά καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν αρκούν όλα σου τα έργα τα καλά, όλα σου οι λιτότητες και αυστηρότητες, και ξαφνικά ακούς αυτά τα λόγια:
פתח לנו שער בעת נעילת שער כי פנה יום
Ανοιξέ μας μια πόρτα καθώς κλείνεται μια πόρτα γιατί πέρασε η μέρα.

Η πρώτη πόρτα κλείνεται γιατί ποτέ δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε αρκετά καλοί, να κάνουμε αρκετά καλά έργα, γιατί και οι καλύτεροι ανάμεσά μας, σε σύγκριση με την τελειότητα του Θεού, είμαστε απαίσιοι. Χρειαζόμαστε μια δεύτερη πόρτα, όχι μια πόρτα των ανεπαρκών έργων και εξωτερικών προσκυνήσεων, αλλά μια πόρτα που θα μας φέρει σε μια προσωπική σχέση με το Θεό. Και να την απίθανη μεγαλοφυΐα των αρχαίων Ελλήνων, γιατί το κατάλαβαν πριν απ’ όλους.

Το πρόβλημα βέβαια ήταν ότι ο Χριστός ακόμα δεν είχε έρθει στον κόσμο, δεν είχε πεθάνει για να λάβει πάνω του όλες τις κακές συνέπειες των κακών κατορθωμάτων των ανθρώπων. Ακόμα δεν είχε αναστηθεί από τους νεκρούς, έτσι δείχνοντας ότι ο Θεός αποδέχτηκε την τέλεια θυσία του. Αλλά οι Αρχαίοι έβαζαν τα δύνατά τους, έκαναν το καλύτερο που μπορούσαν με τα μυστήρια τους, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Θεός θα τους δείξει κατανόηση.

Τώρα, βέβαια, υπάρχει η χριστιανική θρησκεία. Πότε-πότε με ρωτούν αν είμαι Ορθόδοξος, Καθολικός η Διαμαρτυρόμενος. Αλλά δεν είμαι ούτε Ορθόδοξος, ούτε Καθολικός ούτε Διαμαρτυρόμενος, γιατί δοκίμασα αυτή την πόρτα και απότυχα. Κι όμως δεν την κατακρίνω αυτή την πόρτα γιατί μπορεί τουλάχιστον πότε-πότε η πρώτη πόρτα κάπως να οδηγήσει στη δεύτερη πόρτα. Για μένα ανοίχτηκε η δεύτερη πόρτα πριν από 24 χρόνια στην Αγκυρα, όταν κατάλαβα ότι η πρώτη πόρτα δεν είναι για μένα καθώς κινδύνευε η ζωή μου από βαριά αρρώστεια, και είπα στο Θεό, «Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω την αλήθεια, γι’ αυτό σε παρακαλώ να μου τη δειξεις». Και λίγο αργότερα είχα ένα όραμα του Χριστού, καθώς περπατούσε στο Γαλιλέα. Του έδωσα, του αφιέρωσα όλη μου τη ζωή, και μου έδωσε μια ολόκαινη, πανέμορφη, καινούργια ζωή.

Γι’ αυτό, για μένα, ο Ιησούς είναι ο αληθινός Διθύραμβος.

Με αγάπη, και καλά Χριστούγεννα!

Σάιμον


----------



## alexapla (Aug 2, 2012)

*Διθύραμβος...*



seimontadtecwyn said:


> Γεια σας,
> 
> Ολα τα λεξικά μου λέγουν ότι η ακριβής έννοια και ετυμολογία της λέξης «διθύραμβος», που χρησιμοποιόταν για το Διόνυσο, είναι άγνωστες (παρά μόνο το LSJ, που τη συσχετίζει απελπιστικά με το «λῦθι ῥάμμα», που υποτίθεται ότι είναι η κραυγή του Διονύσου μέσα από το μηρό του πατέρα του), αλλά προσωπικά νομίζω ότι η έννοια της λέξης είναι πάρα πολύ απλή: το «δίθυρος» υπάρχει και στα νέα ελληνικά, και χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως για αυτοκίνητο με δυο πόρτες (δίθυρο αυτοκίνητο), τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με το λεξικό μου. Το «αμβος» είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο, αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι το «αναβ» πολλές φορές το αντικαθιστούσαν με το «αμβ», προ παντός στην ποίηση. Αν είναι έτσι, το «αμβός» αρχικά ήταν «αναβος», και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μπορεί κάλλιστα να έρχεται από το «αναβατός». Ισως έφαγαν δυο γράμματα για να αυξηθεί το μυστήριο.
> 
> Ετσι, «διθύραμβος» πρέπει να σημαίνει «αυτός που είναι δυνατόν να ανάβεις προς αυτόν από δυο πόρτες», και για μένα φανερώνει την απίθανη μεγαλοφυΐα των αρχαίων Ελλήνων, γιατί σ’αυτή τη λέξη συνοψίζετει όλη η ιστορία της θρησκείας και περισσότερο μέχρι σήμερα.



Λοιπόν...

Δι-Θυρα-(μ)βος= Δυο-Θυρες-Βαίνω

Αναφερόμενο στον Διόνυσο θεό που γεννήθηκε 2φορές. Βγαίνοντας πρώτα από την κοιλιά της μητέρας του Σεμέλης όταν ο Δίας τις παρουσιάστηκε ως θεός και την έκαψε με τις φλόγες και τους κεραυνούς που τον περιτριγύριζαν και για δεύτερη φορά από τον μηρό του Δία ο οποίος τον έβαλε εκεί για να συμπληρωθούν οι 9μήνες κύησης του. Έτσι βγήκε από δύο "πόρτες" για να γεννηθεί...


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Οι ετυμολόγοι, δηλαδή οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες που έχουν τις σπουδές, τις γνώσεις και τα μέσα να ξεμπερδεύουν αυτά τα πράγματα, λένε ότι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα. Υποθέτουν ότι ο _διθύραμβος_ όπως και οι ομοιοκατάληκτες λέξεις _ίαμβος_ και _θρίαμβος_ (που κι αυτές έχουν να κάνουν με χορό και τραγούδια) είναι δάνεια από προελληνικές γλώσσες (όχι της ινδοευρωπαϊκής οικογένειας). Δεν βρήκαν σύνδεση με το σανσκριτικό _ánga_ «μέλος» (που υποστηρίζει μια θεωρία) και δεν δέχονται καμιά συζήτηση για τις δύο πόρτες.


----------



## Earion (Aug 3, 2012)

θρίαμβος (αρχαϊκά λατινικά triumpus) = τρεις πόδες
διθύραμβος = δύο πόδες
ίαμβος = ένας πους

Έχουν όλα να κάνουν με έμμετρους τελετουργικούς χορούς, όπου όλη η κοινότητα (χωριό, πόλη, φυλή) λατρεύει τη θεότητα σωματοποιώντας τον παλμό του χορού.

(Τεκμηρίωση από Σεπτέμβριο):s


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> θρίαμβος (αρχαϊκά λατινικά triumpus) = τρεις πόδες
> διθύραμβος = δύο πόδες
> ίαμβος = ένας πους



Καλό, αλλά αν ίσχυε θα είχαμε και τρίαμβο, γιατί το θήτα είναι μεταγενέστερο. Επίσης το "θυρ" στον διθύραμβο τι έιναι και πού κολλάει;


----------



## Earion (Aug 3, 2012)

Είπα, υπομονή, δεν τα έχω απάνω μου, από μνήμης γράφω. Γι' αυτό και τα λέω έτσι ξερά.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 3, 2012)

Κάποιος έχει περάσει πολύ χρόνο απ' τη ζωή του σε φόρουμ


----------

